# Giant Signatures



## Buttercup (Jan 25, 2004)

I've seen other folks complain about this before, but lately it's been getting my goat too. I like signatures, especially those with an amusing quote or a useful link. I don't want to turn them off.

*But those sigs with giant pictures*

*or multiple lines* 

*of text*

*in different colors*

*like this*

really annoy me. Would it be possible to put a foot down about how much space on the page signatures can take up?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 25, 2004)

In any case... If a sig seems to be a bit too big or otherwise problematic, please report one of the user in question's posts so we know.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2004)

One thing you can try is go to options and set a limit on how many lines of another poster's signature you will view.  Also, I *think* the final version of Vbulletin 3.0.0 allows you to turn images off in signatures while continuing to display text in those sigs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 25, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I've seen other folks complain about this before, but lately it's been getting my goat too.  I like signatures, especially those with an amusing quote or a useful link.  I don't want to turn them off.




At least we don't have the situation that they have over at the Wizards' boards.

Apparently, policy is to allow people to have as much garbage in their signatures as they wish, and if it irritates you, the admins will direct you to the control panel where you can limit sigs to 6 lines (or whatever).

Which has led to half a dozen idiots having sigs that go on for over a page - with badly-spelled misquotes from TV series, or character mottos, or links to "Foundation" threads, or whatever... finishing with a polite line like "Yes, it _is_ absolutely necessary for my Sig to be this long.  If you don't like it, fix your settings."

Makes me want to go berserk with a nailgun.

-Hyp.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 26, 2004)

Good manners indicate that an annoying sig should only be shown once per page. Really annoying sigs with giant photos should be reported to mods, please, so that we can privately let the person know that some alteration is needed. 

Things got much better after we turned off html in signatures.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 26, 2004)

Sig length becoming irritating is such a subjective thing :/  Mine is at the limits of what I consider appropriate.  Others might consider it well within reasonable boundaries, and still others might say it is over the limit.

 Where do you draw the line?  I'm glad HTML is out of sigs now, but  I always wondered if there's something of a concensus on what is or isn't an appropriate length...


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 26, 2004)

I also try (but don't always remember) to turn sig off on subsequent posts in a given thread...


----------



## the Jester (Jan 26, 2004)

At one point I noticed that my sig was starting to grow out of control, with four threads of story hours pimped on their own lines and usually two lines of teaser with each one.  I trimmed it back- without even being asked!- because _I_ didn't like lookin' at it.  :rollseyes:


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 26, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> At one point I noticed that my sig was starting to grow out of control, with four threads of story hours pimped on their own lines and usually two lines of teaser with each one.  I trimmed it back- without even being asked!- because _I_ didn't like lookin' at it.




I trimmed my sig back because Complete Warrior changed how _Eagle Claw Attack!_ works 



> :rollseyes:




Bwaha!  Not so easy now, is it?

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2004)

Is mine out of control?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 26, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Is mine out of control?




Eek!  Tony Danza flashback! 

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2004)

And mine?  It'll be gone in a few days.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 26, 2004)

Mine wont be around that long either ^_^ it will be replaced with something else at the end of feb.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 26, 2004)

I know it's just the editor in me, but "Giant" is spelled "Gaint" in the thread title. There, I said it.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 26, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> I know it's just the editor in me, but "Giant" is spelled "Gaint" in the thread title. There, I said it.



 
I'll edit it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

How bad is mine?   

I mean that in all honesty, I have recently added to it and would rather be told by an individual than by a moderator...  That might make me an exception but I'm a firm believer in all you have to do is ask and besides that I try to keep the real annoyance where it belongs, in my posts...


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> At least we don't have the situation that they have over at the Wizards' boards.
> 
> Apparently, policy is to allow people to have as much garbage in their signatures as they wish, and if it irritates you, the admins will direct you to the control panel where you can limit sigs to 6 lines (or whatever).
> 
> ...





Can I quote you in my sig? Not my ENWorld sig, of course, but my boards1.wizards.com sig. ?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Can I quote you in my sig? Not my ENWorld sig, of course, but my boards1.wizards.com sig. ?




Rrrrrr.

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Rrrrrr.



That’s “Pirate” for yes right?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That’s “Pirate” for yes right?




That would be "Arrrrrh".  Subtle but important distinction 

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That would be "Arrrrrh".  Subtle but important distinction



Maybe with your accent it is.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe with your accent it is.




I don't have an accent.  Not like you Americans 

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I don't have an accent.  Not like you Americans




Hmm I haven't been to New Zealand (Perth, and Hobart I have though) so I can't argue that point with you.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That’s “Pirate” for yes right?



Nah, that's the signal for me to sneak up on and incapacitate you so Hypersmurf can kill you and take your stuff.

...

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Nah, that's the signal for me to sneak up on and incapacitate you so Hypersmurf can kill you and take your stuff.




Now THAT would be subtle...


----------



## diaglo (Jan 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Can I quote you in my sig? Not my ENWorld sig, of course, but my boards1.wizards.com sig. ?




i don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2004)

That didn't sounded like a no. But neither like a yes. So, sadly, I'll refrain... Until another longish sig annoys me there.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 27, 2004)

In the old days of Usenet (yeah, you whippersnappers, I was there), any .sig over 4 lines was considered excessive. I vote for the same rule here.

Right now I browse with .sigs off, simply because most of them are *so* annoying. But I always wonder if I'm missing out on great stuff....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 28, 2004)

I know mine might be a little long... but I can't help dying! I'll try to remember to switch it off when I post multiple times in the same thread.

AR


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 28, 2004)

There. I trimmed it. Happy?


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 28, 2004)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Right now I browse with .sigs off, simply because most of them are *so* annoying.



You can do that? *checks options* Holy cow, you can! Done and done.


> But I always wonder if I'm missing out on great stuff....



You're not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> You're not.




I don't know...  Have you tried the rules tracker that I pimp in my signature?


----------



## Len (Jan 28, 2004)

If someone's sig is longer than the comment they're posting, it seems the sig must be more important so I ignore the comment and just read the sig.  It's usually off-topic though.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 29, 2004)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> In the old days of Usenet (yeah, you whippersnappers, I was there), any .sig over 4 lines was considered excessive.



I was too.  I suppose Usenet conventions still have a big influence on the way I post, and how I react to the way others post.  For instance, I *really* have to work to avoid using asterisks to denote emphasis.  Goll dang new-fangled bold and italics just don't seem right, ya know?


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 29, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Things got much better after we turned off html in signatures.




Funny thing is, my signature was much shorter vertically, when the HTML was turned on...  I could TABLE the quotes off to the side of the image and save space.

I know mine's a bit longer than I'd like, but I can't yet decide whether to get rid of the image, or my monthly quotes.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd lose the image, the Avatar is good enough for a pic


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

So what no comment then?


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 29, 2004)

Alright then, Nightfall.  Thanks for toning down your previously annoying signature.  But I wasn't only talking about you.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 29, 2004)

Pbartender, I agree with Crothian that you don't need the image.  I like your quotes, so I hope you keep them!


----------



## Gez (Jan 29, 2004)

_
P,
What do you think about this:


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 29, 2004)

Gez, the ever-useful Frenchman. How's THAT for an oxymoron! 

Seriously, that's pretty nice, IMO. It even looks like the bartender is talking. Nice _Bande dessinée_ effect.

On a related note, is there a way I can make columns in my PC graveyard (I'm reposting my sig just so people can see it)?

AR


----------



## Gez (Jan 29, 2004)

There should be a vB column tag for this. Maybe a simplified table format, like there are tags for simplified lists. That would be complicated to code, as it's a three-level nested construction (table, row, cell).

But to the extent of my knowledge, there are none.

It's somewhat sad HTML don't recognize tabulations. One has to go through tables for aligning text in columns.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> It's somewhat sad HTML don't recognize tabulations. One has to go through tables for aligning text in columns.





```
Tabulations      'do all the work    of tweaking to
and column       for me' tricks.     get things all   
tags. I sneer    Monospace font      lined up nicely.   
at your fancy    and a little bit    Easy.
```

-Hyp.


----------



## Gez (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, but it's ugly.


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2004)

Does this sig make me look fat?


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 1, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Alright then, Nightfall. Thanks for toning down your previously annoying signature. But I wasn't only talking about you.



I note the word ONLY as the exception here. But regardless, I change and bend. But I do not break!


----------



## Ferret (Feb 1, 2004)

Hows my signiture? Would it be worse if I animated it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hows my signiture? Would it be worse if I animated it?



Any signature that's animated is going to be bad...


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 1, 2004)

Ferret, if you animate it, I'll send a flock of dire ducks to nibble you to death.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 1, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Ferret, if you animate it, I'll send a flock of dire ducks to nibble you to death.



That's all  It's annoying enough as it is, if you animated that, you would be even worse than someone who talks in the movie theater. I would suspend you in an extraplanar, timeless prison, and stimulate all the pain centers in your brain, leaving you in a state of incapacitated agony for all of eternity.
But that said, the ferret picture in your avatar and sig is quite nice


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 1, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Ferret, if you animate it, I'll send a flock of dire ducks to nibble you to death.




Earth creatures?  Feathers, long bill, webbed feet... go 'quack'?

I'm pretty sure those are 'cats'.

-Hyp.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (Feb 2, 2004)

Quickly!  Kill the punster before he evolves!


----------

